# Market Size for Custom Tshirts?



## CrownedRoyal

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone had any idea the size of the overall market for Custom T-shirt printing? I know the majority of us are small and not quite Zazzle and Cafepress, but does anyone know the kind of sales and revenue the industry sees in a year? Its still a niche market and Dunn and Bradstreet arent exactly reporting on it.


----------



## Rodney

This might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t7441.html

In 2005, the decorated apparel market was reported to be about $46 Billion, and I'm sure it has only grown since then.


----------



## CrownedRoyal

Great, thank you Rodney, much appreciated...


----------



## Marco0208

But you have to pay $69 to view it???

Is there any free reports???


----------

